# Christining the new pit...........



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just built my first BBQ-pit and I am stoked to get to use it today. I actually used it a few weeks back to smoke some ribs and a pork loin. Today I and my team ( my son & my lab ) will put her to the test. 

a.) 1- 13lb Brisket
b.) 2- Beer-can chicken 
c.) 10lbs- Deer sausage


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Nice pit! Looking good.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks sweet. If I can say one thing. At some point you may want to consider moving your exhaust to the bottom. It'll give you more overall heat and less wood consumption. My dad and I started doing that after our first prototype was slow to cook alot of ribs. The heat was all on the firebox end and only the closest two slabs would cook.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

ruffshod said:


> Looks sweet. If I can say one thing. At some point you may want to consider moving your exhaust to the bottom. It'll give you more overall heat and less wood consumption. My dad and I started doing that after our first prototype was slow to cook alot of ribs. The heat was all on the firebox end and only the closest two slabs would cook.


With considering that I have a 2' fire box on a 5' main chamber Im having to issues with controlling or producing heat. The 4'' stack allows the pit to breathe quite a bit. It may looks like an ordinary smoker but some thought actually went into this build. My fire box is layer for proper air movement under the wood as it fall to the next lvel and establishes a bed of coles. I have a baffle that runs the whole length of main chamber so that no fire hits the meat and even heat is transfered through out the smoker. I have been cooking since 5:30 and I have only used a bag of charcoal to get going and 4 pieces of mesquite wood. She doesnt eat no wood at all.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

put some drawers on that kid and take that dang longhorn off that pit 

gig'em '97


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

how do you keep your grass green this time of year? LOL

nice pit!


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

shimanoman08 said:


> With considering that I have a 2' fire box on a 5' main chamber Im having to issues with controlling or producing heat. The 4'' stack allows the pit to breathe quite a bit. It may looks like an ordinary smoker but some thought actually went into this build. My fire box is layer for proper air movement under the wood as it fall to the next lvel and establishes a bed of coles. I have a baffle that runs the whole length of main chamber so that no fire hits the meat and even heat is transfered through out the smoker. I have been cooking since 5:30 and I have only used a bag of charcoal to get going and 4 pieces of mesquite wood. She doesnt eat no wood at all.


Oh, ok. I'll try the longer baffle on the next build. I use matchlight to start my fires as well. only takes about 20 briks to get started.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats on a nice pit! We'll be throwing a few briskets on this evening for a family get-together tomorrow. Here's to a Happy New Year and some smoke in your eyes!


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Reel Aggies said:


> put some drawers on that kid and take that dang longhorn off that pit
> 
> gig'em '97


I tried putting some shorts on him & he wasnt having it. It was a shirt and rubber boat morning.

Oh and sorry bout that gig'em thing ya got going on there. Must be something in the air. Take 2 hook'ems and call me in the morning.......


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Artifishual said:


> how do you keep your grass green this time of year? LOL
> 
> nice pit!


Honestly, when I weed & feed in march & april of every year. I put 50lbs of weed & feed on the front and 50lbs on the back. Stays green all year, or should I say mostly green all year.........it plays hell in the summer time when I have to mow 3 times a week. But I enjoy green grass all year when everyone esle's is dead.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Love that pit looks great. Hook'em


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

..............THAT WOOD LOOKS AWFUL FAMILIAR.........Jus Sayin!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ruffshod said:


> Oh, ok. I'll try the longer baffle on the next build. I use matchlight to start my fires as well. only takes about 20 briks to get started.


matchlight?

get you a chimney starter! put your 20 bricks in, crumple a couple pieces of newspaper underneath and light it.

good to go in 20 minutes and no more buying expensive charcoal.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

you taking orders????

nice pit


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*1 st. pit*

very nice!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Nice pit....and I like the green table too. Very convenient.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice pit..call Tex-Mex and have them level your urd padmount transformer.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> Nice pit..call Tex-Mex and have them level your urd padmount transformer.


 Man, you are eat up with it!


----------

